# Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" (YBH8348)



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Review : Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" (YBH8348)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • OEM bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Gray leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Black crocodile strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Black crocodile strap (2)*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Blue leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Rubber strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Mesh*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Python strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Carbon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Green canvas*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Python strap*


----------



## patsaydat (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Python strap*

NICE!!!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" (YBH 8348)*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

very nice watch. great choice with the brown croco strap! btw. genuine carreé style watch)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Kid_A said:


> very nice watch. great choice with the brown croco strap! btw. genuine carreé style watch)


Thanks Kid_A


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" (YBH 8348)*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Chestnut leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE"*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE"*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Chestnut leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Python strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Gray leather*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Milanese*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • ZULU "France"*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • 'Tropic'*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Beige canvas*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • "Two rivets" leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Black crocodile strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Blue leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Thick brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## nicosuave1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Woah there. Obsessed much? Lol. nice watch if you're into squares


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

a


----------



## volvor (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • OEM bracelet*

Wow....those are some great details in the work.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • OEM bracelet*



volvor said:


> Wow....those are some great details in the work.


Thanks, volvor


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • 'Milanese' mesh*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Mesh*



atothej81 said:


> *what a cool brand*, thanks for posting this!


Thanks atothej81,

Yes, I have several watches from *Y&B*, and I love them all


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Orange nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • VIDEO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Black nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## HanWatchHan (Feb 27, 2016)

Love the see through dial


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • 'Milanese' bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • DILOY rallye strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • White & Blue nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Expansion band*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Gray Perlon*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Gray Perlon*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yonger & Bresson "LAVALIÈRE" • Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Beige canvas*


----------



## dgscott70 (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm a sucker for a square case, Roman numerals and a cognac strap. Classy.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Beige Y&B leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Alligator strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Beige canvas*


----------

